

World IPv6 Launch - mroling
http://feistygoat.com/blog/2012/06/world-ipv6-launch/

======
krallja
"Lorem Ipsum" on the <http://www.worldipv6launch.org> home page. Nice.

~~~
mroling
I'm not seeing it.

